# Annoying thread



## Callmedoc

Thread full of stuff that annoys you on a daily basis.


----------



## Callmedoc

This annoys me and I just don't know why


----------



## KAPat1865

Cardinals Fans...

Just Kidding...

Things that annoy me are soooo many cops that are on 465 lately. I saw 4 state troopers on 465 driving from Greenwood to I-69. So if you are going to be driving on 465 anytime soon...WATCH OUT!


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

Illinois Drivers.  Turrible


----------



## IndyTreeFan

People who type "your" when they really mean "*you're*."  I don't know why, but that drives me crazy!!!


----------



## 4Q_iu

IndyTreeFan said:


> People who type "your" when they really mean "*you're*."  I don't know why, but that drives me crazy!!!



What about 'loose' when they mean 'lose?'


----------



## ISUCC

or there when they mean "their" or "they're"



4Q_iu said:


> What about 'loose' when they mean 'lose?'


----------



## Sackalot

NECK TATOOS!!!!  Most annoying thing in the world to me!


----------



## Callmedoc

Tiny, yappy, dogs.


----------



## KAPat1865

Loud Neighboors.....

Living in an apartment sucks! Can't wait to get a freakin' house..


----------



## bluebill

If'n spellin freaks you out ya best get a life  cus cyber talk is jus nutsy !!


----------



## Eleven

Drivers in the left hand lane, going the same speed as the person in the right hand lane... with NO INTENTION of passing or moving over to the right hand lane.


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

Eleven said:


> Drivers in the left hand lane, going the same speed as the person in the right hand lane... with NO INTENTION of passing or moving over to the right hand lane.



Bingo Eleven!!

When people use "we" when referring to their favorite team..

Local commericals, radio and TV


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

People who correct grammar and spelling errors on a message board. Probably because I make them all the time and I made loose famous on this message board. Spell check doesn't catch it and it was a mental block and my finger just couldn't help but double click the "o". lol


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Eleven said:


> Drivers in the left hand lane, going the same speed as the person in the right hand lane... with NO INTENTION of passing or moving over to the right hand lane.



This for sure... Especially on the highway!


----------



## Sycamore Proud

I have too many peeves to list and couldn't properly describe then in a polite language, so I will sum it up by saying "The more people I meet the more I like animals (as in dogs, cats, horses, and blue and white woodland creatures)".

I'm not  misanthrope by any means.  I do, however (start the boos now), like Sycamore Sam.  SS bashers are on my pet peeve list.  I know he is not putting fear into the heart of an opponent; but no mascot really does that.  What does SS accomplish for ISU?  He is a favorite with the kids and givew these kids a good impression of ISU at an early age.  That's another type of PR for ISU that is most difficult to put a price on.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

The commercial in Terre Haute on ESPN Radio that plugs a local golf outing that they will raffle a Tom Crean basketball... Were in freaking Terre Huate, Indiana and they've been playing this commercial for months. 


With that said, people in Terre Haute with IU plates on their vehicles - I want to put each of them into the wall.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> The commercial in Terre Haute on ESPN Radio that plugs a local golf outing that they will raffle a Tom Crean basketball... Were in freaking Terre Huate, Indiana and they've been playing this commercial for months.
> 
> 
> *With that said, people in Terre Haute with IU plates on their vehicles - I want to put each of them into the wall.*



Love that one!  I'll add PU, BU and BSU to the list.


----------



## 4Q_iu

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> The commercial in Terre Haute on ESPN Radio that plugs a local golf outing that they will raffle a Tom Crean basketball... Were in freaking Terre Huate, Indiana and they've been playing this commercial for months.
> 
> 
> With that said, people in Terre Haute with IU plates on their vehicles - I want to put each of them into the wall.



Are they gloomington alumni or the typical gloomington fan?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

4Q_iu said:


> Are they gloomington alumni or the typical gloomington fan?



Does it matter? hahah I'd assume they are Gloomington fans, not for sure though and again don't really care. IU plates should be forbidden in this city as far as I am concerned.


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> The commercial in Terre Haute on ESPN Radio that plugs a local golf outing that they will raffle a Tom Crean basketball... Were in freaking Terre Huate, Indiana and they've been playing this commercial for months.



I thought I was the only one who thought this. The department I work in listens to 102.7 FM, so I hear the commercial atleast twice a day. Their deadpan delivery of the script really gets to me for some reason. They've been playing since what February and the outing is in June.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

TH_Sycamore12 said:


> I thought I was the only one who thought this. The department I work in listens to 102.7 FM, so I hear the commercial atleast twice a day. Their deadpan delivery of the script really gets to me for some reason. They've been playing since what February and the outing is in June.



Your not the only one - I get so pissed and turn the station every time they play it. I have half the mind to call in and cuss them out, just wouldn't be very adult like of me. hahah I hate it - plus Greg Lansing has been far more successful as a head coach at Indiana State has than Tom Crean has been at IU. I'd hate to tell anyone what I think of this commercial, IU, Tom Crean and the city of Bloomington.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Your not the only one - I get so pissed and turn the station every time they play it. I have half the mind to call in and cuss them out, just wouldn't be very adult like of me. hahah I hate it - plus Greg Lansing has been far more successful as a head coach at Indiana State has than Tom Crean has been at IU. *I'd hate to tell anyone what I think of this commercial, IU, Tom Crean and the city of Bloomington*.



You don't have to tell us; we, without a doubt, know your feelings.


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

When people say Sports Management, at ISU it's known as Sport Management.


----------



## 4Q_iu

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Does it matter? hahah I'd assume they are Gloomington fans, not for sure though and again don't really care. IU plates should be forbidden in this city as far as I am concerned.



not really, though I understand why a gloomington alumnus would have one in The Haute

though I'd imagine that 99% of those plates are NOT on an alumnus' vehicle


----------



## Eleven

4Q_iu said:


> not really, though I understand why a gloomington alumnus would have one in The Haute
> 
> though I'd imagine that 99% of those plates are NOT on an alumnus' vehicle



I personally know of 3 IU plates that are legitimate alumni.
I bet there are more IU alumns than people realize... as well as parents with children that are at IU or have graduated from IU.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Eleven said:


> I personally know of 3 IU plates that are legitimate alumni.
> I bet there are more IU alumns than people realize... as well as parents with children that are at IU or have graduated from IU.



Well, once we know how many gloomlington plates are in Vigo County, we'll know the math.

Not sure why a parent with a gloomington student/alumnus would slap a gloomington plate on their car...  what if only 1 of 3 kids went to gloomington? 

Facts remain, there are more wanna-be gloomington alumni and gloomington fans in the state than ACTUAL gloomington alumni; just one of the FEW things I DON'T miss about Indiana


----------



## KAPat1865

I hate being hungover... lol

I'm only 24, almost 25 but hangovers are more brutal by the year. My days of drinking like I did in college are over..


----------



## nwi stater

constipation-not raising for the occasions, if you know what I mean lol- forgetfulness-young folks who don't listen to ofs-passing gas- mitch daniels- tony bennitt- having the runs..............................

ofc


----------



## Bluesier

Bho...


----------



## Callmedoc

the fabolous guy who is on first take is screwing up players names and has no sense of sports...in regards to the NBA draft "I would take Kemba first over anybody"...soooo people coming on sports shows who know nothing about sports and if you do, just shut up and let my boy Jalen Rose say how it is.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

People who are unrealistically positive... Drives me nuts it's like your team is down 15 and playing like absolute dog and these people find something positive to say lol


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Kyle Bush need I say more


----------



## Callmedoc

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> People who are unrealistically positive... Drives me nuts it's like your team is down 15 and playing like absolute dog and these people find something positive to say lol



AKA my sister during the national championship game this year...Butler was down double digits and playing TERRIBLE...she looks at meat square in the eyes and says "I think we have them right where we need to, I mean we can't play any worse and they can't stay hot!" I was like orrrr they can get their ass beat.


----------



## Sackalot

Any place that calls itself a National Headquarters!


----------



## Daveinth

Threads about annoying things LOL


----------



## Eleven

(Don't think I'm pointing out anyone here because I'm not... this has ALWAYS been a pet peeve of mine....)

People that look at MLB standings and think they mean anything before July 15th.


----------



## Callmedoc

Got a new one...People who go out to a restaurant and when their kids get loud and you give them that "could you please control your damn kids?" look they are like "Fuck you bro."


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Wussita State fans coming to our board and being rude.


----------



## BankShot

Residents in S. Indiana driving around town w/ Kentucky license plates and "UK" flags/decals pasted on their windows & front bumper. Go back home...we sure's hell won't miss you, and it'll save on our welfare budget while raising the overall Hoosier IQ.


----------



## Callmedoc

When people wonder why they aren't liked for obvious reasons


----------



## Callmedoc

When You say you r done but the other person just Wont shut up


----------



## krazyfiend

Eleven said:


> Drivers in the left hand lane, going the same speed as the person in the right hand lane... with NO INTENTION of passing or moving over to the right hand lane.





TH_Sycamore12 said:


> When people use "we" when referring to their favorite team..
> Local commericals, radio and TV








my 'short' list

-incessant railroad crossings and trains stopping at all hours of the day...

-any cognizant person knows the stretch of I-70 between Terre Haute and Plainfield is bad, but why is the worst stretch from the Terre Haute/East Bloomington exit all the way through West T, until the IL border? Always a nice to come back home and realize that Hulman Ave is *still* the best method of East/West travel in Terre Haute. Poplar has the ability, so does Wabash..but I guess dilapidated (almost beyond third world) roadways are a mainstay of Terre Haute.

-Those who insist on pronouncing the county,  V-Eye-Go County , I'm looking at you Vigo Dodge and Vigo Bowl (heck if even know if the Dodge dealer still exists, lol). This is even worse when it's a reporter or someone who is regarded in the community making the error. The person the county was named after was Francis Vigo (Vee-Go)... ignorance is bliss to some I guess

-Wal-Mart has more pull in this community than it's own government and officials.. Money talks, I know. At this point though...most of those government officials should be in nascar jackets with Wal-Mart decals plastered all over them.

-Illinois weekend drivers anywhere near the mall area... this was great for learning the definition of 'defensive driving' though.


although I didn't go to ISU, my father worked and retired from being an employee of the University. I grew up in Riley and take pride in Terre Haute (as much as I can nitpick on it at times). I reside in Carmel now and nothing enrages me more than when people instantly judge Terre Haute or ISU for that matter. When questioned on their preconceived notion, usually it's 'That place stinks!'...and then further questioning by me leads to...'well I've never been there, but I've heard all about it'. Good grief--pontificate Carmelites a bit more, why don't ya? :krazy: It's not even worth the rise in blood pressure to educate them that there is much more to 'The Haute' than what silly bloggers or deceptive stigmas would lead them to believe.

edit..one more annoying thing

-OSU fans. 'The Ohio State' ... hasn't been a good week for them anyway, karma's a beotch.


----------



## Eleven

krazyfiend said:


> -OSU fans. 'The Ohio State' ... hasn't been a good week for them anyway, karma's a beotch.



What about the even MORE stupid fad of saying "THE" before ANY institution...
ESPECIALLY  "The U" (Miami)


----------



## XTreeXC

Sycamore Proud said:


> Love that one!  (re: ...people in Terre Haute with IU plates on their vehicles...)  I'll add PU, BU and BSU to the list.



Speaking of license plates, how many folks have seen or adorned their cars with the newest version of the Indiana State University plate?  The Sycamore logo is roughly the size of a postage stamp.  

I hope I'm not forced to give up my current ISU plate anytime soon or I'll be really _annoyed_!


----------



## 4Q_iu

XTreeXC said:


> Speaking of license plates, how many folks have seen or adorned their cars with the newest version of the Indiana State University plate?  The Sycamore logo is roughly the size of a postage stamp.
> 
> I hope I'm not forced to give up my current ISU plate anytime soon or I'll be really _annoyed_!



Wonder who designs them?

Would love to see it with just STATE across the bottom, vice Indiana State University  and a LARGER logo; and DROP THE BLACK state outline

Anyone else curious why some schools have 'flashier' websites to order their plates?  i.e. Look at State's and then RHITs or Wabash's...

http://www.in.gov/bmv/2403.htm

I'm also STUNNED that WGU doesnt' have a plate?!?!?! Quick, someone call lil' Mitchie!


----------



## 4Q_iu

Eleven said:


> What about the even MORE stupid fad of saying "THE" before ANY institution...
> ESPECIALLY  "The U" (Miami)



You mean you don't refer to ISU as *THE* Indiana State University??

 I do, especially to gloomington fans/students/alumni!!!!


----------



## Callmedoc

When people aren't smart enough to discern being a "Know-it-all" and being opionated...


----------



## Derek

When extremely hot girls tell you how great of a friend you are and ask advice on the new guy they are into. FRIEND ZONED!


----------



## Callmedoc

derek said:


> when extremely hot girls tell you how great of a friend you are and ask advice on the new guy they are into. Friend zoned!



very true!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Derek

Glad someone has felt my pain on that lol. I have several beautiful friends, my buds keep telling me to be more of a jerk, the nice guy route hasnt panned out so hot, may as well give it a shot lol.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Derek said:


> When extremely hot girls tell you how great of a friend you are and ask advice on the new guy they are into. FRIEND ZONED!



When people tell a girl that she's extremely hot and still wonders why they can't get passed "just friends" with the girl. Role play: 

Fella: Oh extremely hot chick, do you like me? 

Extremely Hot Chick: Oh silly boy you are like my best friend 

Fella: Annoyed out of his mind he takes it to the web and posts his announce on a public message board. 


hahah Just bustin your chops a little but that's not annoying, that's just plain funny.


----------



## landrus13

Chicago Cubs fans


----------



## Callmedoc

You wanna know what annoys me? Our society today that only remembers the last game a player played...it annoys the crap out of me when a guy has a bad game or two in basketball or football and people are saying he isnt good or is overrated.


----------



## Callmedoc

jlandrus23 said:


> Chicago Cubs fans



Really? Because there r much much more annoying fans on the planet


----------



## landrus13

Yeah, Yankees and Red Sox fans are pretty annoying also.


----------



## Derek

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> When people tell a girl that she's extremely hot and still wonders why they can't get passed "just friends" with the girl. Role play:
> 
> Fella: Oh extremely hot chick, do you like me?
> 
> Extremely Hot Chick: Oh silly boy you are like my best friend
> 
> Fella: Annoyed out of his mind he takes it to the web and posts his announce on a public message board.
> 
> 
> hahah Just bustin your chops a little but that's not annoying, that's just plain funny.



Touche man, no offense taken, its cool. As soon as I posted that I figured I would get a a reply like that lol.


----------



## Derek

Im probably going to get destroyed for this but oh well. That friend who only smokes cigs when he drinks. CORRECTION: only smokes our cigs when he drinks. Ive learend to take that particular friend to the gas station before we hit the bars for the evening.


----------



## Callmedoc

jlandrus23 said:


> Chicago Cubs fans



I would like to see a study in baseball and maybe college basketball on the difference in knowledge between fans. You always have that one fan who says "well we have knowledgeable fans." I am not sure there is a difference between fans


----------



## landrus13

Loud and annoying drunk people at baseball games.


----------



## KAPat1865

jlandrus23 said:


> Loud and annoying drunk people at baseball games.



Were u sitting in front of me at the Indians game last week? If so SORRY! HAHA!

:cheers:


----------



## Callmedoc

KAPat1865 said:


> Were u sitting in front of me at the Indians game last week? If so SORRY! HAHA!
> 
> :cheers:



We should have a get together where Landrus is the dd and We all get trashed


----------



## landrus13

Dgreenwell3 said:


> We should have a get together where Landrus is the dd and We all get trashed


 LOL, I'm up for that.


----------



## Callmedoc

I would say when sportscasters use phrases like "score the basketball"


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Antagonizing trolls from other schools...


----------



## Callmedoc

IndyTreeFan said:


> Antagonizing trolls from other schools...



Don't give him the satisfaction.


----------



## Gotta Hav

People who spell separate as seperate, and when you tell them, they say "are you sure?"  Aaarrrghhh!  Ha.


----------



## Gotta Hav

jlandrus23 said:


> Chicago Cubs fans



That's a big 10-4 Chopper One!

I never knew there were any until I moved to Fort Wayne.   I always say to all the local Cubs fans, Detroit, Cleveland and Cincinnati are almost the same driving distance as Chicago, why aren't you Tiger, Indians or Reds fans?

They just look at you with a blank look and say...."Go Cubbies!!!"


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Gotta Hav said:


> That's a big 10-4 Chopper One!
> 
> I never knew there were any until I moved to Fort Wayne.   I always say to all the local Cubs fans, Detroit, Cleveland and Cincinnati are almost the same driving distance as Chicago, why aren't you Tiger, Indians or Reds fans?
> 
> They just look at you with a blank look and say...."Go Cubbies!!!"



What you mean cuzz we just won 5 games in a row tonight and are 18 games under .500 and we all (Cubs fans) just started to wonder where we can get our playoff tickets? Is that way? Oh wait, sorry we are used to going the other way come August. You guys can both shove it, Cubs fans are lame as hell - but they are loyal to an annual loser - give us some sort of credit. 

Landrus - you've been a helmet hopper your entire life. Your a Cardinals fan because they've been winners your entire life, your an IU fan before your a Sycamore fan because when you were 10 a fire crotch named Tom Coverdale was running point for the Hoosiers (oh those were the days for the Lo Lo Loosiers) and you claim to be a Sycamore fan because you post on the board - ironic, we are the real deal all the sudden and your dancin with us... 

Things that are annoying: JLandrus 

#badmood


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Oh and  GO CUBBIES!


----------



## Callmedoc

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Oh and  GO CUBBIES!



You were the guy on Starlin Castro since opening day, nicely done...


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Dgreenwell3 said:


> You were the guy on Starlin Castro since opening day, nicely done...



I think I was pretty hype on him... Has he lived up to it? I mean he's 21 years old and batting what?? .305 on the season playing arguably the toughest position in baseball?? Just checking to see if you were being serious?


----------



## Callmedoc

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I think I was pretty hype on him... Has he lived up to it? I mean he's 21 years old and batting what?? .305 on the season playing arguably the toughest position in baseball?? Just checking to see if you were being serious?



It was a compliment, I was being serious. I was like "Yeah a guy named Starlin is going to take the league by storm." I would not be surprised if he is the rookie of the year.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Dgreenwell3 said:


> It was a compliment, I was being serious. I was like "Yeah a guy named Starlin is going to take the league by storm." I would not be surprised if he is the rookie of the year.



Can't be ROY, last year was his Rookie year he played enough games to qualify as a Rookie last year - played well enough to earn honors last year but once again played on a piss poor team. But yeah he's one of the shining stars in all of baseball right now, the kids is going to be great. He's played 2 seasons in the majors and batting over .300 in both of them.

Plus I just realized that you didn't get the Castro comment from SP, you must have seen me on him like Jake Odum in a Sycamore jersey on Twitter... lol


----------



## Callmedoc

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Can't be ROY, last year was his Rookie year he played enough games to qualify as a Rookie last year - played well enough to earn honors last year but once again played on a piss poor team. But yeah he's one of the shining stars in all of baseball right now, the kids is going to be great. He's played 2 seasons in the majors and batting over .300 in both of them.
> 
> Plus I just realized that you didn't get the Castro comment from SP, you must have seen me on him like Jake Odum in a Sycamore jersey on Twitter... lol



I just remember reading it and thinking "Starlin Castro? He sounds like a Cuban Fish that likes to smoke cigars." At the time I didnt have a fancy iPhone yet so the people I really followed with interest got all their tweets got sent to my phone...


----------



## Callmedoc

Add people hiding behind usernames onto this list...


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

hiccup!!


----------



## Gotta Hav

4Q_iu said:


> Quick, someone call lil' Mitchie!



Is lil Mitchie, the same as Comb-over Mitch?


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

The phrase "future Hall of Famer".


----------



## Callmedoc

TH_Sycamore12 said:


> The phrase "future Hall of Famer".



Yeah I know, why do people always use that for a player who isn't anywhere near as good as he used to be lol...


----------



## 4Q_iu

Gotta Hav said:


> Is lil Mitchie, the same as Comb-over Mitch?



Yep and  Mitch and that   Mitch, etc, etc


----------



## Callmedoc

People who flip you off for driving 5 over the speed limit as they fly past you...


----------



## Derek

Dudes with shaped up jaw line beards. If youre gonna have a beard man, have a friggin beard!


----------



## Callmedoc

Vegans!
Yeah I thought I would bring this thread back!


----------



## Callmedoc

One more thing;
Older people trying to tell me they know more about something because they have seen more of it (Sports included). This annoys me to the nth degree. Ever notice a lot of mistakes are repeated over time constantly? Experience gets you far in some situations, in others it's a kiss of death.


----------



## KAPat1865

I am SUPER annoyed by people who think I am trying to rip them off. I recently took a job in the car business and obviously its the end of the month. We are blowing as many cars out as we can and the dealership is actually LOSING money on some of these deals. I know car sales people don't have to best reputation but I'm not a slick backed hair guy trying to rip anyone off..

People still are questioning me and wanting more money off because we must be trying to rip them off... Pisses me off... 

It just happened like 15 minutes ago...


----------



## Callmedoc

KAPat1865 said:


> I am SUPER annoyed by people who think I am trying to rip them off. I recently took a job in the car business and obviously its the end of the month. We are blowing as many cars out as we can and the dealership is actually LOSING money on some of these deals. I know car sales people don't have to best reputation but I'm not a slick backed hair guy trying to rip anyone off..
> 
> People still are questioning me and wanting more money off because we must be trying to rip them off... Pisses me off...
> 
> It just happened like 15 minutes ago...



I work in the soybean distribution business right now and we were going to take a hit and give a smaller deal to a branch of a large company just to become the sole supplier of it's major business. Then they come to us wanting the same deal we gave the other branch after we had already negotiated the other terms. Customers do their fair share of ripping off or trying to


----------



## Sycamore624

Cardinal fans!


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Sycamore75 said:


> Cardinal fans!



Ball State, Louisville or St. Louis--it makes no difference.


----------



## Callmedoc

Sycamore75 said:


> Cardinal fans!



I hope you mean Louisville or stanford.


----------



## Sycamore624

Sycamore Proud said:


> Ball State, Louisville or St. Louis--it makes no difference.



I don't mind Louisville fans but yeah pretty much on the rest!


----------



## Callmedoc

Sycamore75 said:


> I don't mind Louisville fans but yeah pretty much on the rest!



(rolls eyes) guess what ya get for having a good team.


----------



## new sycamore fan

Daniel, dissing the elderly??  There's a "sweet spot" before you start forgetting everything that we old guys know everything.  What was the topic of this thread again?


----------



## Callmedoc

new sycamore fan said:


> Daniel, dissing the elderly??  There's a "sweet spot" before you start forgetting everything that we old guys know everything.  What was the topic of this thread again?



Haha, wasn't my intention: just the way some people act, "I am older, my opinion is better"...


----------



## 4Q_iu

websites!

Good grief -- Not EVERY  website has to be so full of linked videos, search engines and 'social media'  that it takes minutes for each page to load!

This is why NEWSPRINT rocked!!  I 'page forward' at MY pace!  I'm not dependent on bandwidth, buffering and a host of other  that slow things down!!

Oh, and as to DGreenwell's 'hate on the elderly...'   it takes TIME to acquire KNOWLEDGE!  :bigsmile:


----------



## Callmedoc

4Q_iu said:


> websites!
> 
> Good grief -- Not EVERY  website has to be so full of linked videos, search engines and 'social media'  that it takes minutes for each page to load!
> 
> This is why NEWSPRINT rocked!!  I 'page forward' at MY pace!  I'm not dependent on bandwidth, buffering and a host of other  that slow things down!!
> 
> Oh, and as to DGreenwell's 'hate on the elderly...'   it takes TIME to acquire KNOWLEDGE!  :bigsmile:



It annoys me when I am reading a story on espn or any other news outlet and automatically A video starts playing. 
On my comments about older people; it's not about everyone just a certain few who have nothing to do with a subject but because they were alive during the Terry Bradshaw days, they are automatically an expert.


----------



## sycamore tuff

Constantly hearing those associated with government run schools complaining how they don't have enough money to do anything because of my man mitch.  I'm pretty sure $15,000/student/year is enough money to do an excellent job of educating students.
Give me the money and I'll buy a bus, pick them up, feed them, take them on field trips and educate them.  Pretty sure I could do a better job than what we have right now.


----------



## Callmedoc

A defensive back blows up a wide receiver after a 28 yard gain and stands over him like, "Yeah I blew you up."
Dude, 28 yard gain.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Ignorant / Stupid? / CLUELESS cashiers who can't / won't count back change.

Give me the coins first and THEN the bills on top...


----------



## 4Q_iu

sycamore tuff said:


> Constantly hearing those associated with government run schools complaining how they don't have enough money to do anything because of my man mitch.  I'm pretty sure $15,000/student/year is enough money to do an excellent job of educating students.
> Give me the money and I'll buy a bus, pick them up, feed them, take them on field trips and educate them.  Pretty sure I could do a better job than what we have right now.



So open a private school, your man mitch will give you MY money to do it...


----------



## 4Q_iu

*My alma mater...*

and its whack-idea that black is a school color...


----------



## Callmedoc

4Q_iu said:


> and its whack-idea that black is a school color...



No one respond to 4qs attempt to derail this thread.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Dgreenwell3 said:


> No one respond to 4qs attempt to derail this thread.



Derail??  You start the this thread to discuss 'things that annoy us daily...'

THAT"S a pretty broad category... :bigsmile:

:bigsmile:  You started this discussion, so...  ANYTHING GOES!! :bigsmile:


----------



## Callmedoc

As always 4q wants to talk about color... the profiler in me makes me think he wears a uniform of the same color every day. Such as a city employee or a military man.


----------



## Callmedoc

Back to the subject. At hand. The words high ankle sprain.


----------



## Callmedoc

People who are looking for a reason to be offended.


----------



## 4Q_iu

People who do not respect opinions of others...


----------



## 4Q_iu

People who continually use LOOSE instead of LOSE.

Lose: to suffer defeat or fail to win, as in a contest, race, or game

Loose: free or released from fastening or attachment

Source: www.dictionary.com


----------

